# Vapour Trails Strings :) (Thumbs up)



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

I recently ordered three sets of strings from vapour trails archery. Each set was the VTX make string. 1 for Mathews Dxt, 1 for Drenalin , and the last for Drenalin LD.
After installing each I realized that they needed VERY little extra twisting or adjusting for the timing and other specs !. The DXT needed NONE.. Other than idle pulley limb lean.

I have installed quite a few sets of strings and none have been this well built..

Great product and work Vapour trails !

Kyle


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

bump for Vapor Trail they make a great product and they are great if you need a little technical help:thumbs_up


----------

